
Common Lisp to Java Translation - gibsonf1
http://bc.tech.coop/blog/040627.html
======
gibsonf1
Now with Google's Web Toolkit and some unfortunates such as myself who only
know Lisp (and some Basic), maybe the approach of translating from Lisp into
Java is the way to go instead of trying to learn Java. (Having a partner who
knows Java well is a good thing however)

